# Neighbor's 1989 MTD 524 319-550



## classiccat

*Background: *
I couldn't help but notice my neighbor's machine struggling during the last wet snowfall; clogged just sniffing the EOD (neither of my machines missed a beat).

_NOTE: He takes his equipment to someone for basic "summerizing" maintenance._

I offered to look over the machine for him; he agreed and requested that I tune the carb as well.

Overall it's a pretty stout machine; heavy-gauge steel. 

It needs a little TLC (_and about $130 in parts_)...pending my neighbor approving the work of course :grin:







​
*Engine: *

It has the original HS50 Tecumseh motor.
The engine does have great compression and starts easy.

The carb was overdue for a cleaning (_high-speed / no-load surge; his guy crapped the bed here_)

Muffler needs to be replaced and the hot-box bracket / fasteners were seized...haven't been removed in a LONG time.









Some heavy-handed priming (_the needle is sealing_):







​

*Blower:*

It had a flat tire and the bead seal was lost. I wrapped the tire tightly in a dog leash and slammed it with the compressor (didn't have to remove the stem core).

My original intent was to treat the impeller to some baler belt.

It became immediately obvious that the impeller bearing was shot (_his guy crapped the bed here as well_).









The plastic auger bearings were also shot...so I pulled the auger.









The auger rakes have a nice feature of having plastic flanges so they're not in direct contact w/ the auger shaft...no seized shaft to deal with.

On the gearbox itself, there's play in the impeller shaft bushing; the auger shaft bushings feel pretty tight.

Before I crack open this auger gearbox, *are there any pitfalls (how stinky is this onion??)* It looks pretty straightforward; remove the 9 bolts and separate.
Also, I don't have to remove the impeller since the pinion gear slides off.















​


----------



## cranman

I've never broken open an MTD that old CC....let us know how it went!


----------



## classiccat

cranman said:


> I've never broken open an MTD that old CC....let us know how it went!


My neighbor swung by the garage and gave the go-ahead.

Most of this machine is built like a tank...with built-in obsolescence just starting to creep-in (_in the form of plastic auger shaft bushings_). 

His main concern was with the "MTD" name... I reassured him that it will outlive us with simple preventative maintenance.

EDIT:
The gear case came-apart in 20seconds with the removal of those 9 bolts. It calls for 15oz of Shell (Lithium) EP00 grease. there was a barely enough covering the bottom of the main gear.


----------



## Clutch Cargo

> His main concern was with the "MTD" name


LOL. You're right, that thing does look pretty substantial. Looks like aftermarket skid shoes. Is the engine a single or dual shaft? if single, maybe a candidate for a Predator.


----------



## classiccat

Clutch Cargo said:


> LOL. You're right, that thing does look pretty substantial. Looks like aftermarket skid shoes. Is the engine a single or dual shaft? if single, maybe a candidate for a Predator.


Ha! We had that conversation as well. If the single-shaft / small-frame tec ever gives-up the ghost, it's a candidate for a predator repower.

EDIT: believe it or not, the skids are original.


----------



## vinnycom

thats one big a s s gear and gearbox box



classiccat said:


>


----------



## classiccat

For a "Before" reference, here's his machine around the 1m30s mark working in our last heavy storm (Stella; a full-bucket snowfall):
Video


----------



## Clutch Cargo

I would not have believed that those shoes are original. It also seems like a lot of machine for that 5 hp engine. 

I had one of those 824s for a season, but sold it because I didn't like the controls or the deadman.


----------



## classiccat

vinnycom said:


> thats one big a s s gear and gearbox box














Clutch Cargo said:


> I would not have believed that those shoes are original. It also seems like a lot of machine for that 5 hp engine.
> 
> I had one of those 824s for a season, but sold it because I didn't like the controls or the deadman.


8hp is perfect for a 24" bucket with a big impeller...go through anything with some horsies to spare. 

A 5Hp can do the work with a clean/adjusted carb & minimal compression loss... and an operator that knows its limits. :grin:


----------



## Dauntae

Like this thread, Yes those are the original skids as I have the same machine sitting in my garage with the Snow Champ name on it, Been way to cold to play in the garage as of late to get anything done on it though.


----------



## tpenfield

@classiccat - you should get a neighbor of the year award for your efforts on the MTD. :angel:

That gear box looks pretty beefy . . . would a pinion gear be a better design that a worm gear?

I see in the video that the neighbor to the right is a 'shoveler' do you 'get' to do their driveway on occasion with the 824 (monster machine)?


----------



## classiccat

tpenfield said:


> @classiccat - you should get a neighbor of the year award for your efforts on the MTD. :angel:
> 
> That gear box looks pretty beefy . . . would a pinion gear be a better design that a worm gear?
> 
> I see in the video that the neighbor to the right is a 'shoveler' do you 'get' to do their driveway on occasion with the 824 (monster machine)?


Thanks! Hey, that's what neighbors are for!

Regarding this particular auger design, it's hard to say whether or not it's better than a worm-gear in this specific application. Pinion-drives are pretty darn reliable in outboard/outdrive applications…and they require both gears to be made of steel. :wink2:

I did clear that woman’s drive across the street. I keep my skids set pretty high and she likes it scraped down to the pavement.


----------



## JLawrence08648

So he's paying for parts, and the labor? These are the times people throw them away, hopefully we get them before the metal scrapers do.


----------



## classiccat

JLawrence08648 said:


> So he's paying for parts, and the labor? These are the times people throw them away, hopefully we get them before the metal scrapers do.


After snooping around the paper-thin machines at the box stores, my neighbor was delighted that we can save it for minimal cost.

He agreed to cover parts; labor has yet to be discussed… 

typically for family/friends, I accept payment in the form of:

a case of good N/A beer (i.e. Clausthaler)
sound investment advice
tools
donations to my OPE fund (_mainly to keep SWMBO content knowing that my hobby is self-funded_).
:grin:


----------



## Money_man

I'm that way. I'll fix anything for my friend's for Chinese food.


----------



## Clutch Cargo

> Regarding this particular auger design, it's hard to say whether or not it's better than a worm-gear in this specific application. Pinion-drives are pretty darn reliable in outboard/outdrive applications…and they require both gears to be made of steel.


I'm sure the accountants at MTD got one look at the cost of that box and had a fit. they issued a directive and that was that.


----------



## classiccat

Money_man said:


> I'm that way. I'll fix anything for my friend's for Chinese food.


Classic! :grin:



Clutch Cargo said:


> I'm sure the accountants at MTD got one look at the cost of that box and had a fit. they issued a directive and that was that.


and the plastic auger bushing was born from the accountant's balance sheet!:nerd:


----------



## Clutch Cargo

> and the plastic auger bushing was born from the accountant's balance sheet!


That and the two fastener (self-tapping screw) bushing holder on later models!


----------



## barney

*"The auger rakes have a nice feature of having plastic flanges so they're not in direct contact w/ the auger shaft...no seized shaft to deal with."*

Would love to know if any modern machines incorporate this apparently excellent idea. Would also love to know what the gauge is on the chassis metal on that old machine. I noticed a guy in a Toro review video measured the gauge on a new Toro and claimed it was "approx. 11 gauge".


----------



## classiccat

barney said:


> *"The auger rakes have a nice feature of having plastic flanges so they're not in direct contact w/ the auger shaft...no seized shaft to deal with."*
> 
> Would love to know if any modern machines incorporate this apparently excellent idea. Would also love to know what the gauge is on the chassis metal on that old machine. I noticed a guy in a Toro review video measured the gauge on a new Toro and claimed it was "approx. 11 gauge".


Yeah, those little plastic spacers were sweet. I can't think of a downside to using them as long as the rake stays tight to it.

Unfortunately (fortunately for him) I gave the machine back to my neighbor before putting a caliper on it.

Qualitatively speaking, I'd say it's a tad thinner than the metal on my '89 Toro 824...which is a TANK.


----------



## classiccat

The guy across the street was thrilled with his machine today!

Here's a little video that shows how this thing is put together...and of it throwing some old, soupy snow!


----------



## jsup

NICE! Great thread!


----------



## Clutch Cargo

Nicely Done!!! Thanks for posting.


----------

